# Word for the day antebellum



## Josiah (May 1, 2015)

antebellum
[an-tee-bel-uh m] 


adjective

1. before or existing before a war, especially the American Civil War; prewar:

the antebellum plantations of Georgia.

I've never heard this word used except in the context of the period before the American Civil War, but it's so important in that context that it won't do you non Americans any harm in learning it.


----------

